# Please critic !



## RenOssa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey guys!

I just joined about 2 weeks ago, and here is one of my works. I specialize in osteological animal/human anatomy. I haven't had anyone really critic my work, and I would love some feedback! Here is a White Tailed Jack Rabbit Skull in profile view. I drew this a few months ago, it's done with graphite pencils 2B, 6B and Prismacolor PC935 BLACK. I used a photograph from the web as reference. 

Thanks!
RenOssa


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw the picture that you used as a reference.. and it appears to be a relatively accurate drawing. You should work on your shading some more.. the contrast between lights and darks will help your drawing a lot! Overall... a pretty decent job!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

After comparing it to the reference pic I would say very convincing! I might suggest more contrast could improve the overall affect. Maybe it would help to make your reference photo black and white?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay, that's funny Dave! We wrote the same thing at the same time! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome Ren - nice drawing I love bones!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Susan.. Copycat!

Ren...

Here's an idea about what we're talking about.. It's not by any means well done (I didn't even look at the reference. so it's not very accurate).. And I could have pushed it a lot farther. This was done in about 5 mins on the tablet using your shading as a basis.. just to give you the idea.. It's you're drawing just touched up a bit. Hope it helps a bit


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

what tablet you got bushy bush man?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a Wacom Bamboo and a full screen 18.5" Huion


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

the Huion is Sweet =)
I have the Wacom intious pro 5, it was a HUGE leap for me spending nearly £1000 on a tablet.... 
but I'd mastered painting with the mouse so and had the confidence in my art, thats the key with switching to a tablet the learning curve of the hand eye coordination skill you have to pick up, as when we paint with a brush or sketch with a pencil we're used to seeing our hands holding the tool infront of us, but with a tablet we're looking at a screen and can't see our hands or the surface we're expressing on 
in the end I'm so glad I did upgrade


----------



## RenOssa (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome @RenOssa ...nice drawing :biggrin:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Understood Meli.. 

That's why I got the Huion.. couldn't afford $2400 for the Intuos. But in many ways I like my Bamboo (and use it more often) even better. I have a couple of 10.1 Samsungs that I draw on also.. but the Wacom is my all time fav!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Wacom is God


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well.. no. but it's a very good tablet


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Understood Meli..
> 
> That's why I got the Huion.. couldn't afford $2400 for the Intuos. But in many ways I like my Bamboo (and use it more often) even better. I have a couple of 12.1 Samsungs that I draw on also.. but the Wacom is my all time fav!


most expensive intuos out there goes for less than 500 bucks. im sure you are refering to a cintique  have a note12.2 aswell i think it sucks drawing on these. i got a pretty thick screen saver on it maybe thats why but yeah its kind of not fun to work with and slow. imho o/c


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes I did mean the Cintiq.. Thank You 

I have been using the Samsung for about 3 years and like it a lot! I have a screen protector on one.. and not on the other. They both work about the same. And I have a few great programs with them (Sketchbook and Medibang are my all time favorites.. ) That allow me great latitude in my drawing and painting.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Critique-wise, light and shadow make a picture. If your model isn't showing light and shadow, imagine it and add it. Good rule of thumb.


----------

